# Extreme Birdhouse # 29



## cranbrook2 (Oct 14, 2006)

Hi everyone
Here are a few pics of my latest extreme birdhouse.
This 6 ft tall birdhouse is made from 70 year old barn wood.
It has 10 decks, 6 dormers and 76 apartments.
I filled up 15 garbage bags just with sawdust and shavings.


----------



## Travis (May 16, 2007)

Wow! Great job on that. How many hours would you say it took you?


----------



## cranbrook2 (Oct 14, 2006)

Travis said:


> Wow! Great job on that. How many hours would you say it took you?


Thanks Travis
This one took 2 weeks to build over a four week period.


----------



## seawolf21 (Aug 1, 2007)

John where do you get the ideas for the houses?

Gary 


http://hometown.aol.com/seawolf21/pyro.html


----------



## cranbrook2 (Oct 14, 2006)

seawolf21 said:


> John where do you get the ideas for the houses?
> 
> Gary
> 
> ...


Hi Gary
Great site you have , i really like the lighthouses.

I usually get my ideas from looking at old pictures from the past. late 1800,s - early 1900s
I don,t try to copy them , i just use some of the ideas and then add a lot of my own. :blink: 
I have copied a few cottages and houses to match a customers request.


----------

